# Out of disk space errors on gallery



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm getting out of disk space errors when trying to upload a new pic to the gallery. I have 152Kb free apparently and the new pic is >30Kb.... :-/


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I get these quite a lot as well. :-/


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Ta - I'll let Jae know.


----------

